# Storm door vs. WIND! UGH!



## MarkW757 (May 2, 2009)

i have a customer who's storm door keeps blowing open and causing damage. it has lights(glass) on the sides so i can only put screws up to a certain length in the closer bracket. the door is a full glass with a screen rolled up in the top so the only place for the closer is at the very bottom which makes it worse. one closer at one extreme end. only solution i can come with up at this point is to get another type storm door where i will be able to get two closers on the door. they have agreed to this and are ready to go forward. my concern is that it is very flat and open where they live and i am wondering if this is going to be enough. are there any storm doors or closers that are made for these conditions or do we just spend the money and hope for the best?(eek) this is not usually the case in my area so i thought maybe someone who lived in a place where it was more common may have an answer.
thanx for any insight.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

That's what those ugly chain
and spring thingys are for.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

You could look at Wright Products V660 closer.

http://www.wright-products.com/products/storm_door_products/closers

Or CRL's DC51. It may require too much opening force though.

http://www.crlaurence.com/ProductPages/D/DC51A_3609.html?Origin=


----------



## mhillc (Apr 5, 2009)

Tell them to try holding the door when they open it:whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

MarkW757 said:


> only solution i can come with up at this point is to get another type storm door where i will be able to get two closers on the door.


That's the best place to start. Then back those up with Neo's ugly chain thingy. But I've seen situations where even all that wasn't good enough. Then you can start looking at installing stop blocks on the outside.


----------



## ERAD_DIB (Mar 13, 2009)

Any chance to upsell it a little, to include just enough of an enclosure so the wind can't get behind the door and yank it wide open? Even if the side walls were solid on the lower half and lattice on the upper halves, it might break the wind enough to keep it from snatching the door back far enough to do damage.
You'd probably have to widen the top step to accommodate that. And a roof over those "windwalls" would keep the rain off while they're unlocking the inside door, etc.


----------

